# ipod mini screen problem



## nb3004 (Feb 9, 2005)

I am having a problem with the screen of my girlfriend's ipod mini, it has gone completely blank. Everything else works, it plays on the computer and plays with headphones you just can't see anything, (it has become a 4gb ipod shuffle) 
Has anyone else come across this? I havent had a chance to reset it yet, which i am going to do in a few days, any other ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## g/re/p (Feb 9, 2005)

My suggestion would be to reset it and then go from there.
If it is fairly new, a free "in-waranty" replacement might be 
in order...

If it works like the regular size iPod, you might try adjusting the Contrast from the Settings menu.


----------



## Alex (Feb 9, 2005)

I'd agree with the poster above. I'd attempt a restore of the iPod mini, finding contrast with out the screen might be tricky, but if you have the clicker on, it may be possible.

Restoring the iPod seems the best way. Then if this doesnt work, run to your local Apple store, the iPod mini's are still pretty much all under warenty. I just got mine replaced, and I bought mine the day it came out, no questions asked (granted my issue was common but-).

If you go to the Apple Store, the first thing they'll ask you is if you've restored your iPod... so might as well do that first =)


----------



## Convert (Feb 9, 2005)

A little tip if you want to navigate to the contrast. I have an iPod Photo, but it shouldn't differ.

Switch on the iPod, it will probably be god knows where in the menu, right? So keep pressing menu, about 5 times, and then scroll 'up'. This should leave you at the beginning of the menu so to speak.

If you have the clicker on that will help.

From the top, go down 3 (3 clicks) and you should be at settings.

However, as I have the Photo model it has no contrast function. Therefore, I cannot help you on that part.  

Hopefully, Alex could tell you the position of the Contrast option on the Settings Menu?

Hope this helps.


----------



## Alex (Feb 9, 2005)

I guess I could do that =)

*I just got my replacement mini yesterday, I still have it in the plastic, oh how pretty it is* ::ha:: 

Hit menu 5-8 times, just to make sure we're all the way back to the menu.
- wheel down (clockwise) 2 clicks, we're at settings now *press center button*
- wheel down (clockwise) 8 clicks, here's contrast *press center button*
- move the wheel clockwise to darken.

Now, you might also want to try 14 clicks in the settings menu, this is "reset all settings". 

Granted this only works if you havent changed your menu, remember the iPod has a customizable menu. If you have the clicker you should beable to figure out whats settings, as it has 13 clicks.

Hope this helps.


----------



## nb3004 (Feb 11, 2005)

thank you for your suggestions i will be trying those things later today.


----------

